# Q



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

M


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice trip and didn't take very long to blood the yak with a quality fish. Get out, get the job done and head home again, to easy.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Gr8 fish congrats. Looks like a broad barred mackeral aka grey, in the pic, but u don't see 2 many over a meter. If it is a grey then u have IMHO by far the best eating mackeral of them all.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Great yak.

Dead mack.

Good back.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Sam is a nice bloke. Sam is a nice bloke. Sam is a nice bloke who deserves that amazing fish and a new Kayak.

Nope it's not working

Sorry Sam very jealous right now!!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

carnster said:


> Gr8 fish congrats. Looks like a broad barred mackeral aka grey, in the pic, but u don't see 2 many over a meter. If it is a grey then u have IMHO by far the best eating mackeral of them all.


Interesting Carnie, I did think he had fine teeth for a spanno. I might look it up.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I was back on the beach by 6:30 :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

scater said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Gr8 fish congrats. Looks like a broad barred mackeral aka grey, in the pic, but u don't see 2 many over a meter. If it is a grey then u have IMHO by far the best eating mackeral of them all.
> ...


Yeah I reckon that is an absolute cracker of a grey.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

You just smashed the HoF by 20cm on that fish if it is a grey.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep from my reading they top out about 130cm and rarely get over a metre. Probably should have got a photo with the ruler before I filleted him up


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Great fish mate, congrats!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

scater said:


> Yep from my reading they top out about 130cm and rarely get over a metre. Probably should have got a photo with the ruler before I filleted him up


Plenty of fish on the hof that aren't on a mat. Put it up i say.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm no mackeral expert but that slightly concave forehead tells me is not a Spanish.

Nice fish no matter what though!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

True that, including the current record for a grey. Okey dokey.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ha ha Sam. Now you have to go back for a Spaniard.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Bloody hell. Well if I have to I have to.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That's not me mate, I'm hirsute. There was an over abundance of male swooning, but a distinct absence of the female variety.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Bloody nice mack Scater, this should justify your reason to purchase a new yak.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Sam,

Beauty. Great way to blood the ski....


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

liam8227 said:


> Thats an awesome fish. But if its 1.6m tall that must make you really bloody tall.
> 
> If you still have the frame could send it into the DPI. They might be interested if it expands the knowledge of the species. Qld museum is a though too.


1.16m and I'm bloody huuuuuge


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice one mate. very impressed!


----------



## keegan013 (Apr 25, 2013)

nice one mate!


----------

